

Why I won't be taking United Airlines again - hjay
http://www.jayhuang.org/blog/why-i-wont-be-taking-united-airlines-again/

======
jjkmk
> I’ve been on over 30 flights, and never has a company come close to this.

As some one who has been on over 100 flights in 2012 alone I can tell you that
your experience is not unique.

The one factor that I think you are over looking is you need to speak up about
things and not have such a passive aggressive attitude.

If the seat sucks, simply find an empty seat somewhere else on the plane.

Good luck with your future flights.

~~~
joezydeco
You should have drawn the line with the couple and the baby. If the baby was
brought on as a lap-rider, then that's where the baby goes.

Also, I find it somewhat hard to believe the FAs let you stand in the aisle
during takeoff and ascent.

------
fyrabanks
Never had this experience on United, before or after Premier status (the
latter being much better, obviously). Their customer service should have been
more understanding, but if the complaint was in the spirit of the article
("..and this couple sitting next to me kept DRINKING WINE and USING THE
BATHROOM!") I could see them perceiving it as a complaint from an unreasonably
irate customer. Wasn't there, so I can't say. I can say, however, that
pressing the flight attendant button is a better method of getting someone to
come back to your seat rather than just waiting and hoping.

~~~
hjay
Oh I should have clarified. I definitely did not complain about the couple. It
wasn't their fault, and it wasn't United's fault.

I did complain however, about their service. I did use the flight attendant
button, forgot to include that. But overall, United handled it very poorly.

~~~
fyrabanks
Fair enough, from everything you've said it sounds like you were in the right.
Sorry to hear about the troubles.

------
BoyWizard
> Almost no flight attendants walked by that seat during the whole 15+ hours
> of the flight, but I got up multiple times to look for an attendant

> The couple beside me ordered wine, and drank for most of the flight

> I won’t even talk about the small “breakfast” they served just before
> arriving in Sydney.

------
gamblor956
Given the tone of the blog post and the various offensive remarks strewn
through the post, it is likely that the author was being a dick on the plane
and was given the broken seat by the flight staff _deliberately_.

~~~
josh2600
You're making an impermissible correlation. Just because there's an element of
vitriol in the author's language, doesn't imply that he wasn't also a victim
in his story.

Inferring that the author's language is coarse and therefore he deserved what
he got is tantamount to saying that those who aren't well-spoken deserve ill
treatment. This is decidedly untrue.

------
11001
I'm sorry about your shitty flight, but this rant does not belong on HN.

------
DanBC
I'm surprised they let you sit in a different seat for take off.

------
Calvin03
I hate that HN is now a stream of crappy "I hate <company du jour>" posts.
Ugh.

